# Guess which other forum site...



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

Can you guess which other forum site that I am utterly disgusted with?  The people are completely rude.  The winner will receive a smile.


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

bb.com


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

Nope, sorry.

Here's another hint: most of them need to have their mouths washed out with soap.


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

Do I still get a smile?


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

AM?


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

elite?


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

Wow, I'm shocked.  You guys are all wrong.  I thought that it was obvious on the bodybuilding forum site that the people are rude.

Keep guessing...no smiles until someone gets the correct answer.


----------



## Vieope (May 20, 2004)

_avant _


----------



## Arnold (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> Wow, I'm shocked.  You guys are all wrong.  I thought that it was obvious on the bodybuilding forum site that the people are rude.
> 
> Keep guessing...no smiles until someone gets the correct answer.



well, gee how many bodybuilding forums are there these days? 

100+ probably.


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

The only place that I think would be blatantly obvious has already been said...BB.com.

Sorry, I spend almost all of my time on IM these days.


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _avant _



Nope, sorry.

There may be hundreds, but ironmagazineforums.com is the best!  Everyone is so kind and knowledgeable here.


----------



## Vieope (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> Everyone is so kind


_Not everyone.  _


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

Well a MAJORITY of the people on this site (everyone I've met) are nice.  The MAJORITY on this other site are ignorant, disrespectful, bad-mannered, offensive,...the list could go on and on...

KEEP GUESSING.


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 20, 2004)

ABC?


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> Well a MAJORITY of the people on this site (everyone I've met) are nice.  The MAJORITY on this other site are ignorant, disrespectful, bad-mannered, offensive,...the list could go on and on...
> 
> KEEP GUESSING.



Than why do u go there?


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

Nope, sorry KataMaster - man, that's a creepy avatar.

Oh, trust me, I'm not going there anymore.  I've been harassed enough - and I've only made 44 posts.


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

muscle mayhem?


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Elite Fitness?


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

i know i know!  superiormuscle!


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

I'm starting to feel guilty of


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

FM


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

Let's see...nope, nope, nope, nope, and nope.


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

No deleting posts, Nike!


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

This is boring already.


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

we give up


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> No deleting posts, Nike!



so ya caught that.  i thought i had it for sure but after additional detective work....i realized i didn't.


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

i give up too


----------



## senimoni (May 20, 2004)

cutting edge


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

Okay fine...the site starts with an "A"


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)




----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

Aw, I'm sorry.  Do you guys really think that this is fun for me either?!


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Why else would u do it???


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

Cause I want to see if anyone else agrees with me about this site.


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Do u realize that most bb'ing sites have big meatheads with big attitudes?  What you're saying could be said about almost all of them (if not all).  Thats why we're just guessing at this point.


----------



## maniclion (May 20, 2004)

Here smiles for everyone.


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)




----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

Aw man...is everyone really that stumped?


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

yep.  time to tell us.


----------



## maniclion (May 20, 2004)

Better not say live2befit.com


----------



## aggies1ut (May 20, 2004)

Just say the site.


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

anabolex.com


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Do what the aggie slut  says...this is getting old


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Never heard of it


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Never heard of it


same here


----------



## Vieope (May 20, 2004)

_It is quite popular but I thought that it was a dead forum by now. _


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

Never heard of it?  Go ahead and go there.  You don't need an account to view the forums.  You'll see exactly what I mean.


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

In particular, I'm referring to the Off Topic category.


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

You make things more difficult than they need to be.  If there's a post you want us to check out, post a link.  I'm sure everyone will gladly check it out and give you opinions.


----------



## Vieope (May 20, 2004)

_Yeah, you should do now a thread for us to guess the topic you are talking about. 
_


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

You're fucking hilarious tonight V


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

yep - a funny bunny.


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

http://www.anabolex.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124630


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

I have an even better one if you want it.  This one that I'm talking about refers to me giving my opinion about a guy's naked girlfriend posing for the camera.  After I posted my opinion and tried to give my reasoning over and over, they continued to harass me.

Just let me know if you want to see that one.


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Does it show his naked girlfriend?


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

lol


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

Yes, it shows his naked girlfriend - trust me, she's not all that.


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Sure...I guess I'll check it out...I mean...if u really want me to...I could do u a favor.


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Gay asss site. 

Totally gay.  I read most of that thread an am now dumber because of it.  Thanks mousie


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

http://www.anabolex.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123219

Before you check out this page, let me tell you now that this link has sexually explicit content.  I don't want you to click it without knowing this because I don't want to offend you.

I think I made 3 posts in this 3-page thread.  I deleted the text in my posts, so in order to read what I wrote, you can view them in other people's posts because they quoted me.

Please let me know what you think about what I said.  Was I wrong for posting my opinion and reasoning?


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

I couldnt get through the damn thing.  

The first link, I mean


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Gay asss site.
> 
> Totally gay.  I read most of that thread an am now dumber because of it.  Thanks mousie



Did you check out the anabolic forums?


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I couldnt get through the damn thing.
> 
> The first link, I mean



Well, it works for me.  Try again.


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> Did you check out the anabolic forums?




Why would I?  I dont use PH's, PS's, or anabolics.


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

Well, okay...there are other forum categories!!!  To be honest, I haven't checked them out either.  I've been too distracted with arguing with these little monkeys!


----------



## mousie (May 20, 2004)

Okay, well I'm out for the night...time to go to TrojanMan's place...and then to my 2nd job.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

why are you guys being so bitchy to mousie??
she just wanted to play a lil game

but you guys are being assholes

"just tell us the fucking site mutha fucka, and then go die"


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

and btw i didnt get to see her pics


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> http://www.anabolex.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123219
> 
> Before you check out this page, let me tell you now that this link has sexually explicit content.  I don't want you to click it without knowing this because I don't want to offend you.
> ...



Post what you want.  My mother always taught me if I had nothin nice to say then dont say it


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

She is gross MCP.  I registered to see, but blah.


----------



## kuso (May 20, 2004)

damned man, if you think ana is offensive, I sure as hell don't recommend you ever go to sherdog.net's OFF TOPIC


----------



## maniclion (May 20, 2004)

You called the guy's gf a whore without knowing her, just because she feels comfortable with her nude body gave you no right to classify her as a whore.


----------



## gr81 (May 20, 2004)

she is a little hoe, but who cares. Any chick who is showing the inside of the pink to millions of people over the internet, she is a little slutt, theres no doubt about that. Is that a bad thing, not necessarily. Guys loves sluts, but I am just saying its not like we are badmouthing some classy chick, Cmon. Look at that shit. you can pretty much put your mouth up to the pic and get an echoe when you speak, you can see all of her. That is her business though and if thats her thang then so be it. Mousie, while I agree that she is a trashy girl, be better than them and just don't look at it. You will never change men and how they feel, and they feel like lookin at some punany, so let them do it and move on if you don't like it. Maybe thats how it is over there, they like to look at porn, and you comin in on your high horse ruining that, they are threatened. I tell ya what, I think its BS that Prince took away teh adult pics section on this forum but whatever. I guess my point is that they all sound liek a bunch of 15 yr old guys who are trying to look at porn, and you are raining on their parade. Let tehm do their thang and ignore it.


----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2004)

well....you're free to say what you want mousie.  but if you don't agree with posting those kinds of pictures...you probably shouldn't be in the adult picture swap section.  i actually agree with you but still think you're "out of your element" in that section.  you're comments about her being a whore are definitely not going to be welcomed by the guys posting and enjoying the photos.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 21, 2004)

mousie,
you go to a site, make negative comments about something that other people seem to enjoy but take great offense at these other people calling you on it?  apparently you don't see the double standard that you have.  Why would you argue with them anyway?  

and saying that " she's not all that" is very telling about your own issues surrounding people's bodies.  Not everyone in the world shares the same views as to what is the perfect female body.  

i dont see how anyone is giving mousie a hard time; she asked for comments about the rightness or wrongness of her comments in a thread.  

dont go there if you find them rude.  Don't look at the pictures if you dont' find them interesting.  For some reason, it reminds me of those people who detest HOward Stern but listen each day for the full 3 or 4 hours to hear what 'horrible ' thing he is going to say.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 22, 2004)

"Even though women don't show it, we all fucking hate each other. We all hate each other for some reason. If one girl has bigger boobs than the other, she hates the bitch, but she may not tell her - she may even be her best friend. While the other bitch may hate the other girl for her plump lips - whatever it is." -Mousie



did you really say this?  this is incredible.  YOU are now talking for every woman?  unbelievable.

buddy's response to this comment:

" Hmmm.........I think this about sums it up. It is pretty obvious that you have some deeper, emotional issues with women in general. I'm guessing it probably stems from failed relationships with women friends you've had in the past, so my advice to you would be to get yourself into some counseling and quit using this forum as a means of venting your misdirected frustration".

don't know about the rest of it but it does seem apparent that you have some issues to work thru.


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> Okay fine...the site starts with an "A"



That narrows it down to about 20


----------



## JLB001 (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> anabolex.com


Maybe the reason everyone was stumped on this one was because we aren't all looking for juice?

I find it kinda funny that you are there at that site, when you say you aren't planning to use "this year".

I also don't believe all women hate each other.  Maybe the insecure ones hate the ones that are secure in their own bodies and are not affraid to show it or voice it.  That scares most of the insecure women all to hell.  Making a comment like that about ALL women shows that your insecure and not comfortable in your own self.......


----------



## MarcusMaximus (May 22, 2004)

this entire thread " oh, guess what site is rude to me..... etc... " and some of the comments purportedly made by this mousie person sounds like those made by someone very insecure about themselves.  or very young.  and quite likely both.  

this entire thing is stupid and as Premier ( i think ) said, I am now all the" dumber " for having wasted my time.  Unless someone adds something needing further comment, this is it for me.  someone else added to the ignore list.  it's now up to 2. 
MM


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Maybe the reason everyone was stumped on this one was because we aren't all looking for juice?



Almost every standard forum now has a juice forum, as does "BB.com." There are a lot of people on those forums who have never used, AtherJen can attest to that.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Not everyone.  _



ditto


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> anabolex.com









I've never heard of it.


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2004)

Basskiller provided a list a couple years ago of 70 some boards, there are a LOT we have never heard of. Anabolex is one I have however.


----------



## gr81 (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I also don't believe all women hate each other.  Maybe the insecure ones hate the ones that are secure in their own bodies and are not affraid to show it or voice it.  That scares most of the insecure women all to hell.  Making a comment like that about ALL women shows that your insecure and not comfortable in your own self.......




Maybe not all but MOST as in the MAJORITY of women hate on each other. thats how it is nowadays. I mean look at htis very thred, its not teh men that are hatin, its a woman that took the time to make a thread about how much of a slut some bitch she doesn't even know is! now thats hatin. women are teh ones that are all judgemental of other women, calling them sluts and demonizing that term.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 25, 2004)

I really don't think you should have opened up with "what a whore." But I understand what you might be thinking. In my own mind I think that she probably didn't "consent" to the posting, but simply of him taking the pics. Well atleast, if I was ever to allow my bf to take pics of me naked, I sure as hell wouldnt want them on the net, not for the fact that I don't think I don't look good enough for the net, but as you said, I have more respect for myself.

Seems as though you were kinda turned off by this thread tho, don't take my post as an insult or anything. Just me simply agreeing with your first post of words being out of place.


----------



## mousie (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Maybe the reason everyone was stumped on this one was because we aren't all looking for juice?
> 
> I find it kinda funny that you are there at that site, when you say you aren't planning to use "this year".
> ...



First off, not all bodybuilding sites are all about juice - just like this one.  If you haven't noticed, many bodybuilding sites (if not all) include categories such as Nutrition, Training, Journals, Off Topic, etc.  So just because a person goes to a bodybuilding site that has a section for anabolics, doesn't mean necessarily that they are going there to do research on juice.

Second off, just because I said that I wasn't planning on using anything this year, doesn't mean that I can't go around to other sites to do RESEARCH.  It is required to do extensive RESEARCH and ASK QUESTIONS before you attempt to use juice or even before you try different supplements!  So I guess from your comment, you're trying to tell me that I can't go to any bodybuilding site that has a section for anabolics because I don't plan on using anything until next year.


----------



## mousie (May 26, 2004)

Thank you to those who support me in my feelings and my POV.  Okay, so I was wrong for calling her a name, but I really don't need to know her in order to call her one!  How many times do you drive down the street and call someone a name for cutting you off or for wreckless driving?  You don't know them either.

The reason that I said something is because I'm really disgusted with how people are disrespectful to themselves now a days.  And just because I said something negative, doesn't mean that everyone has to agree or accept what I said.  Like I said in that thread on anabolex.com, these sites are all about opinions.  You can ask a question about ANYTHING and someone may respond with something that you didn't want to hear.  Accept it or not.

I guess that I'm just lucky that I have more respect for myself than that.


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2004)

it is slutty, but if its not offensive to her and its her pic, then its not disrespecting her, ya feel me?
I tell ya what, if my GF was taking pictures of her insides and posting them for a bunch of horndogs, I would ditch that bitch quick, thats just me. I need a classy broad and that is classless


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> if my GF was


Well there goes my plans


----------



## JLB001 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> First off, not all bodybuilding sites are all about juice - just like this one.  If you haven't noticed, many bodybuilding sites (if not all) include categories such as Nutrition, Training, Journals, Off Topic, etc.  So just because a person goes to a bodybuilding site that has a section for anabolics, doesn't mean necessarily that they are going there to do research on juice.
> 
> Second off, just because I said that I wasn't planning on using anything this year, doesn't mean that I can't go around to other sites to do RESEARCH.  It is required to do extensive RESEARCH and ASK QUESTIONS before you attempt to use juice or even before you try different supplements!  So I guess from your comment, you're trying to tell me that I can't go to any bodybuilding site that has a section for anabolics because I don't plan on using anything until next year.


People can go to whatever site they want too.  It is a free country.  Just don't knock those that choose to post pics  you feel aren't appropriate or call them a whore when you know nothing about them.


----------



## mousie (May 26, 2004)

I think you're missing my point JLB.  Don't dare tell me that you've never been in a situation whether it was on the road or in a crowded area or where ever...in which you called someone a bad name AND KNEW NOTHING ABOUT THEM.  Because I'm sure that you've been in a situation where someone cut you off or almost side-swiped you and you called them a name.


----------



## JLB001 (May 26, 2004)

I'm not going to waste my time or effort to argue with you on this.  I'm simply not in the mood for it.  Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, sorry mine doesn't agree with yours.


----------



## mousie (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion...



Thank you.


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Well there goes my plans




funny girl you are. Don't lose hope quite yet MG, I think maybe if I saw the alleged nudie pics of yours then I could objectively decide if they were tasteful or not! whadu ya think? lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> funny girl you are. Don't lose hope quite yet MG, I think maybe if I saw the alleged nudie pics of yours then I could objectively decide if they were tasteful or not! whadu ya think? lol


Ugh, maybe I was wrong about you...


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2004)

hey you brought it up. Besides U can't take a joke huh?! relax..just fuccin wit ya


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 26, 2004)

Hey it's ok, I am used to guys being guys.. sigh  why isnt there that Mr. Right?


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2004)

thats your problem girl, you sound like you are lookin too hard for Mr right. Instead look for mr right now, the rest will play out. The best people always appear when you aren't looking.. Besides, nothing wrong with guys being guys is there? The guys that don't act like this are just acting so that they can get in your pants. At least we are the honest ones


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 26, 2004)

Yea, guys can be guys, I love them being honest, sometimes I just cant believe what goes through their minds tho lol.
Mr right now? lol, you mean one-nighters?
I am not up for being slutty 
And maybe I should stop looking (psst.. this is your cue )


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Yea, guys can be guys, I love them being honest, sometimes I just cant believe what goes through their minds tho lol.
> Mr right now? lol, you mean one-nighters?
> I am not up for being slutty
> And maybe I should stop looking (psst.. this is your cue )




Cue taken baby ..How U doooiiiinnn..lol
In all seriousness, I didn't mean one-nighters. You can only go so far with a slutty girl before you throw her to the curb. I just mean that for me personally I look at it like this. I don't base my self worth on who I am with at the moment. I believe that if I work my ass off trying to better myself, both physically and financially, that the rest will come. I used to be real concerned with whether I had a GF and what not, what my future would be like romantically. Now that I have been through some things and realized how scandalous females can be, I just try to do my thang, and if someone is feelin' me then great, we will have fun and do our thing. If not, no worries. I am a passionate person with great heart who is extremely honest and outright, someone will realize that sooner or later. sorry for rambling


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 26, 2004)

I have realised!!!  (pls don't do a "Joey" on me again! lol)
I agree with the scandalous part, I can admit that I have pushed a few buttons in the past, but I am not all about hurting another. I think I might be at the stage your talking about tho, I am not sure how I will do things if I decide to get rid of the one that is not making me as happy as he used to  but I do feel like I will be lonely.


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2004)

if he is not making you happy, and this is without really getting into specifics or anything obviously, I would bring that up to him and give him an ultimatum. If that doesn't work, you shouldnt' just stay withsomeone b/c its comfortable, ya feel me? Having some alone time can be a great thing ya know, just date guys casually and work on you by yourself. you would be suprised how refreshing it can feel. Just my two cents..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 26, 2004)

Thats the thing, dispite his non-stop smoking, he is actually very bright of a guy.. I have offered ultimadums before, and he has basically talked his way through it. I know when it happens, and sad to say I am not that good on the spot when it comes to replies, so he seems to always win with those situations. I refuse to ultimate with him anymore because its just an arguement.


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2004)

see the thing about an ultimatum hun, is that you have to be prepared to follow through wit your threat, ya know. For example,. If I was saying to some chick that I wanted more sex from her and if I don't get it Imma leave her, I better be prepared to leave, otherwise its an empty threat and there is no incentive for her to wise up. Sounds like your boy's a smooth talker though, or you are just a pushover! lol
hey as long as you are getting what you want and are sassified, its all good, yes?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 26, 2004)

Thats the point tho, I am not getting what I want, he is mostly getting what he wants.. I have held back sooo many things because of him. I had a whole future planned out and then he came along and things just changed.. I would have been in the navy guarrenteed if I had not met him.


----------



## mousie (May 26, 2004)

If you don't mind me asking...what aren't you getting, Muscle Girl?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 26, 2004)

I guess a type of respect I feel I should need.. hard to explain.. I don't want to make him sound like a dick, because sometimes he is the sweetest thing, but I just feel like its all about him. He wants me to get a new job because his job has certain hours and mine are the opposite.. meanwhile we spend complete weekends together and have since we have been together. I just don't think this is a 2 person thing, and whenever I try to discus it he gets upset and we argue. I don't know whether he will be there while I am getting my job done.. and I really don't expect him to, but he says he would. I just feel like we aren't on the same page, and he wants me to be on HIS page.


----------



## mousie (May 26, 2004)

How long have you 2 been together?

As far as my boyfriend and I go, he recently had his hours changed, so he works M-F from 12:30 - 9.  I am a grad student still working on an internship, so my hours are different.  I actually like that he had his hours changed because now I can spend more time with my family and school.  However, it kinda bites because I work a 2nd job a few days a week, so I feel that we are rushed to spend quality time together after 9PM.  Usually after 9PM, we are eating a meal, going to the gym, and then going to bed soon.  So that sucks.  And sometimes we don't spend the entire weekend together.  However, I think that we were more prone to arguments and got sick of seeing each other when he had the 9-5 hours.

Are you happy with the times that you do get to see each other?  Do you think that with your contrasting schedules that it is a problem?  Do you know why he is pressing to have your schedules match?  Is it because he wants to spend more time with you?


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Thats the point tho, I am not getting what I want, he is mostly getting what he wants.. I have held back sooo many things because of him. I had a whole future planned out and then he came along and things just changed.. I would have been in the navy guarrenteed if I had not met him.




honestly girl, thats the worst thing you can do is sacrafice your wants and feelings for what someone else wants, no matter who it is. That is one of the first things I learned from being a relationships that went sour, and I promised myself that I would never compromise myself. Think about it like this, if you carve yourself to fit someone elses needs, you end up just whittling yourself away slowly. This is your life, and yes its great to have someone, but at what cost? Hella chicks have told me that I am too obsessed with my BB training and what not, but am I gonna slow down something I love for someone who obviously doesnt' like me for who I am and what I love? hell no. Never sacrafice yourself and compromise for someone you aren't gonna be with for the rest of your life, and even then why would you. These are the type of things that I guarantee you will regret later on. be strong. Would he give up what he wants and holds dear for you? ask yourself that. I am not trying to say that he is a bad guy, I don't know him at all. Sometimes we are blinded and go through with things that we shouldn't in relationships in attempt to hold on. weigh the consequences. if you feel that way, don't let anyone invalidate your feelings!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 26, 2004)

I am sure it is. We have been together for 3 years this coming September. I am happy, some of the time, sometimes he can just be an arrogant asshole and do his own thing. I don't get enough of his time.. his computer soaks it up. So I don't see why he would want more time together, he barely spends the time we do have together as quality.. And no, this isnt the root of the problem, its mainly because he is just so stubborn about everything ( I can be too, at times)


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 26, 2004)

And no, he would never give up something like that for me. Take weed for example, I have asked him on several occasions to drop it or I am gone, sadly I didnt stick to my word because of love. And I also conformed myself to him aswell by taking up smoking.
And when it comes to me doing something, I used to go out and do it, but since him, its been much different. I am conforming to him way too much, and I think he knows it and likes it.


----------



## mousie (May 26, 2004)

Well if he can't give you a legitimate reason for wanting you to change your schedule, then I think that you're correct about it being all about him.  Maybe he's just trying to test you to see if you'll follow his "orders".  I don't understand why he would want you to change your schedule if he doesn't really care to spend quality time with you with the time that you already have.


----------



## mousie (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> And no, he would never give up something like that for me. Take weed for example, I have asked him on several occasions to drop it or I am gone, sadly I didnt stick to my word because of love. And I also conformed myself to him aswell by taking up smoking.
> And when it comes to me doing something, I used to go out and do it, but since him, its been much different. I am conforming to him way too much, and I think he knows it and likes it.



Hmmm...

Depending on how bothering his bad habits are to you, it should decide whether or not you want to stay with him.  If you have told him that you want him to quit and he hasn't, then either it hasn't bothered you that much or you're a "sucker" (I'm a sucker sometimes too).  Does he get angry if you do something that he doesn't like?

If anything, a guy should be on his hands and knees kissing your feet.  Finding good women like you are hard to come by...and that's terrible that he's being arrogant.  If he really has respect for you, you would think that he would try his best to make you happy.

For example, there have been times when my boyfriend's drinking has gotten out of hand.  I have told him plenty of times that I was concerned and upset.  Well, he finally has come to realize that it IS a problem and has cut back A LOT.  So, I'm very fortunate that he has...otherwise I would be really unhappy.

You have the right to be happy.


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> If anything, a guy should be on his hands and knees kissing your feet.  Finding good women like you are hard to come by...and that's terrible that he's being arrogant.  If he really has respect for you, you would think that he would try his best to make you happy.




ok I agree with most of this mousie, but I gotta draw the line here. no one should be on their hands and knees, it shoudl be a two way street. The rest you are correc about thou. finding a good women is hard!


----------



## mousie (May 27, 2004)

I was just kidding!  Relationships are all about working at it together!  You gotta love who you're with...good guys are hard to find as well as good girls!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Yes, I agree too, it's all about 2 ppl, making eachother happy and such. I just don't really feel that.. I guess I know my answer tho...


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2004)

true that. like Jerry Seinfeld once said in his show, "there is only like 5% of the population that is datable, the rest..UNDATABLE!" ha ha. pretty right on IMO


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Yes, I agree too, it's all about 2 ppl, making eachother happy and such. I just don't really feel that.. I guess I know my answer tho...



good point. I look at it like this. If you have to put in more in a relationship than you ge out, whats the point. Why not be single. The point of being with someone is to benefit somehow from being with that person. most people are just in relationships it seems b/c they can't be alone. If I come across the perfect women, best believe that I am gonna swoop her up, but until then I am straight. It sounds kindof bad, but thats the case. what can this person do for you. Hey by the way MG, how old are ya?


----------



## mousie (May 27, 2004)

Ya know, just because you are single and looking...doesn't mean that you have to commit to anyone.  You can date who you want to date.  You shouldn't have to feel that you need to get into any relationship if you don't want to or are not ready.  So maybe you should just see who is out there and take your time.  You have your whole life to find a good partner...hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Lol, I wont answe til you do!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Yes, I know that, but I truly think its the fear of being alone, not having that person to talk to about anything. Although lately, I haven't been able to talk about much with him. Seems some kind of arguement splits from it.


----------



## mousie (May 27, 2004)

Well, I'm sure that you have plenty of girlfriends and friends that are guys.  So if you need to talk to anyone, that's what your friends are there for!  But I understand the feeling of being able to talk to a partner about certain things.  I know that with the few times that my boyfriend and I almost split up, I always thought about how devastated I would be!  Then again, I realized that if we ever did break up that we both would just move on with our lives.  So don't think of leaving him as such a bad thing, think of it as an opportunity to find someone who actually respects you and wants to listen to listen to what you have to say.


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Lol, I wont answe til you do!




OK now I am worried. Why don't you want to answer, are you like 15?   I thought that girls are supposed to go first right! Besides detective, you can just go look in my profile how old I am, I am gonna be 23 in August. Now how old are you Dammit! I really don't see why broads are so touchy about that shit, who cares what your age is anyways. Not so much of a big deal is it?


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> Well, I'm sure that you have plenty of girlfriends and friends that are guys.  So if you need to talk to anyone, that's what your friends are there for!




hate to break it to you, but if you do have guy friends, more likely than not they are waiting for you to break up with him so they can have a shot at it. guys n girls don't do the friend thing very well. Women in general are so oblivious to the fact that their guy friends want to sleep with them. "but we are just friends", yeah right. thats what they are there for anyways


----------



## mousie (May 27, 2004)

23 here...I'm a female...I'm not that touchy to not tell my age.  It doesn't matter because everyone thinks that I am younger...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Lol, no I was just concerned thinking you might be late 20's and such. I am 19, just turned 

Not too big of a deal here, I dont care much, just didn't want to look like an ass I guess.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

I would have thought you were slightly younger myself, mousie, but then again, I dunno, hard to tell lol.


----------



## mousie (May 27, 2004)

But what about guys who have friends that are girls?  Plenty of times I have seen situations where a guy will have a girlfriend, but one of his friends (that is a girl) want him to cheat or leave her.  So it goes both ways.


----------



## mousie (May 27, 2004)

Eh, after you turn 21, you kinda start to forget what age you are.  For some reason I keep thinking that I'm 22, but I'm really 23.  Birthdays just suck after you turn 21.

I look younger...which I guess is a good thing.  Sometimes I'm not sure whether I should be offended or take it as a compliment when I get carded.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

I have a few people in which I can confide in, I just don't talk to them as much as I have problems come up lol. Plus the fact that I hate when I bare all on them and it turns out to be the only thing we talk about.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Lol, I have gone and said I am 18 a few times, but I have gotten used to 19 now so it doesn;t happen too often.


----------



## mousie (May 27, 2004)

Yeah I know the feeling.  Whenever I do get the chance to talk to my friends, seems like it's always about me and my problems.  Luckily my relationship has gotten a lot better with my boyfriend, so I'm not blabbing about my boyfriend when I call my friends anymore.  Now it's more about school, work, etc.


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> 23 here...I'm a female...I'm not that touchy to not tell my age.  It doesn't matter because everyone thinks that I am younger...



I thought you were older actually, like 28 or so?! go figure. no particular reason



> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Lol, no I was just concerned thinking you might be late 20's and such. I am 19, just turned
> 
> Not too big of a deal here, I dont care much, just didn't want to look like an ass I guess.




I was just giving you a hard time, thats all. Dear, you are so young to have a relationship for 3 yrs, too long IMO. Thats gonna be nothing but trouble. You guys have been together since high school I assume? I would defn get out and just date other people, just for the sake of dating other people, I guarantee you it will be the best thing you have done for yourself and for him. Save the long relationships for later in life. I am sure you have heard this shpeel a million times so I will keep it short. seriously thou, what happens when youdo break up down the road. you are gonna only know one person. There are so many different people out there, so much sto experience. Not saying to sleep aroudn either, you know what I am saying thou. I am gonna shut up now!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Yah, I understand, I am not really one to go and sleep around anyway, I am a hugely jealous type tho. So I dunno about the dating bit.
We met through friends, he is turning 23 this year too.


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> But what about guys who have friends that are girls?  Plenty of times I have seen situations where a guy will have a girlfriend, but one of his friends (that is a girl) want him to cheat or leave her.  So it goes both ways.




They want to get in her pants, I guarantee you. It does go both ways in the sense that guys, no matter hwo they are with, want to sleep with other women and given the right opportunities theywould do it generally. As a man, we don't have any benefit to being friends with a girl, we have guy friends and we can usually be much more candid with them. We are friends with girls b/c there was an initial attraction and she hasn't been availabel to him yet pretty much. Go ask any of your guy friends if he wants to sleep with you and I bet 9 out of 10 say yes. thats how we are, sorry girls


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Yah, I understand, I am not really one to go and sleep around anyway, I am a hugely jealous type tho. So I dunno about the dating bit.
> We met through friends, he is turning 23 this year too.



you are the jealous type huh? even if you are just dating a guy casually, you would want to be exclusive with him, or nothing at all?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Sadly, this is not the first time I have heard those words.. My bf was nice enough to mention that fact aswell. Although he wouldn't say much more about what guys talk about.. I know to a point, but there is still things I don't know, and he also said that I didnt wanna know lol.


----------



## mousie (May 27, 2004)

Eh Muscle Girl, you're getting yourself all worked up over nothing.  You're 19 - and gr81 is right...you're too young to be worrying about having a long term relationship.  Just work on yourself - because in the end, you are all that matters.

gr81 - how old are you?  Should I assume 22/23 because of the 81?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

I dunno, I just think that my mind would go crazy if I was to do that. Maybe I am just young, and seriously, this is the first relationship for me. I am just really not that type, if I get to know a guy, I want to be focused on him, and him only. But dating can also mean different things. I would go to a movie with more than one guy, but I am not sure whether I would engage in sexual acts of any kind.. maybe a kiss, I am not sure, would have to be in the situation.

But as I said, I am young..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

He is turning 23 in august


----------



## mousie (May 27, 2004)

Oh man, it's already 3AM - I'm going to get out of here.  The only reason that I stayed up so late is because I took ephedrine and caffeine earlier...and then found out that my boyfriend was going to bed early cause he has to be to work early...so that really messed things up for me.  I'm finally starting to feel tired.

Adios gr81 and Muscle Girl - I'll chat with you 2 later.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Nites Mousie  have a nice sleep


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2004)

mahalo mousie. have a good night. I know all about the ephedrine and caffiene, lol.


----------



## mousie (May 27, 2004)

That is great to hear Muscle Girl.  I'm glad to hear that you have respect for yourself and wouldn't "put out" for anyone.  You don't need to be putting your health at risk by engaging in sexual activity.  I'm glad that even though you're not much younger than me, that you are educated and respect your body.  You only get 1 body, so why take the risk?!

Anyway, I'm getting off topic here...  I'm like you Muscle Girl.  If I am going to date someone, I want to be focused on just him and no one else.  There is nothing wrong with that.  The only problem is...is that you have to find someone to do that with!  So you have to date around first!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Yea, I gotcha


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> I dunno, I just think that my mind would go crazy if I was to do that. Maybe I am just young, and seriously, this is the first relationship for me. I am just really not that type, if I get to know a guy, I want to be focused on him, and him only. But dating can also mean different things. I would go to a movie with more than one guy, but I am not sure whether I would engage in sexual acts of any kind.. maybe a kiss, I am not sure, would have to be in the situation.
> 
> But as I said, I am young..




you would go crazy huh! shit..you are young thou, you will learn. Dating changes from 18 to mid 20s. You learn that things aren't so defined anymore like it was earlier. It starts to be like, hey you wanna go out, yeah ok. you go out and do your thing, if you are into it you follow it up, if not thats how it is. You don't really decide to be serious, it just kindof hapens after all the other shit is out of the way kinda. Its kindof a bunch of cap actually but thats the game. It gets much harder for guys as we getolder, b/c all of a sudden everything becomes centered around how much money you make instead of what kind of person you are, people are divided into catagories based on their financial situation. This usually means that the guys who are older get with the hotter younger chicks and so on. Its quite the game..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Yes, and I hate it 
If I was in it for the money I would have gotten rid of mine LONG AGO, I can't even relate to how much of the 3 years he has been unemployed.. ugh, maybe I can, I would guess prolly 2 years were spent unemployed.


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2004)

gawd damm, 2 years huh. thats alot of time not to make money. well you are the exception. I think it just american women that are especially bad they are so demanding all the time. I swear to god if I hear one more bitch say the phrase "you have two hands, get it yourself" I am gonna lose it. If I ever get married, and thats a big if, I am not marrying an American women. I am gonna get myself a chick from brazil or somewhere exotic where they appreciate their men. ha


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Lol, you don't need a person that can't understand your language to be respectful to you. I think you just haven't found the right "American girl" out there. Iam sure there is one for you.
One thing tho, I am totally against the male chauvanism thingy, so grab hold of your balls if your gonna say shit like "gonna get myself a chick from brazil or somewhere exotic where they appreciate their men" lol, I just might squeeze


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Lol, you don't need a person that can't understand your language to be respectful to you. I think you just haven't found the right "American girl" out there. Iam sure there is one for you.
> One thing tho, I am totally against the male chauvanism thingy, so grab hold of your balls if your gonna say shit like "gonna get myself a chick from brazil or somewhere exotic where they appreciate their men" lol, I just might squeeze




Make sure you use BOTH hands,, and give em a good squeeze!  besides if she can't speak the language then I don't have to listen to her yap all the time! lol
It has nothing to do with being a pig either, women in this country expect to be held to double standards all the time. They want special treatment, and equal treatment at the same time, which can't happen. Men are taught from day 1 that they will be strapped to a desk working forever, paying the bills. Women are given the option to go to school if they want, but they can take time off and have a baby if they want and whatever they hell else they want. Women from other countries are far less in your face and demanding than American women, believe me. They do know how to treat a man, just like most guys out there don't know how to treat a women. It goes both ways. nothing sexist about it. different cultures have different ways of behaving, and the average american women is a bitch, thats being real. If you don't think so then I ask you, how many american women have you dated? anyways. I didn't say she needs to be in the kitchen and all that shit. anyways


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

No, if you had said that I would have kicked your ass 5 times over! Definately something that hits a soft spot there. I dont believe in assigning roles in a relationship. I wil do the friggen lawn cutting, you do the vacuuming!


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2004)

bring it on tough girl!  I hit a soft spot huh! good to know, I will keep that in mind..lol

Ok babe, I gotta go get some food in me and get some sleep. its gettin late. Fun talkin to ya thou. by the way, whats your name MG?


----------

